

The Blurring Line Between Commerce And Ad Models - jordancooper
http://jordancooper.wordpress.com/2010/03/11/the-blurring-line-between-commerce-and-ad-models/

======
briancary
Right on. Glad to see this post because the nexus of e-commerce and ads is a
smart place to be in. I have been working on that problem with a partner for 6
months straight. We are launching soon for our first customer who is very
well-known, and we have customer number 2 signed on (and lots of warm leads,
too).

We are doing exactly this: building and selling "a 'turnkey' monetization
mechanism and selling into publishers".

The next few weeks should be exciting and I would like to give you updates as
things happen if you are interested. Our product info is at:
<http://palermo.infusedindustries.com>

